
A California DMV employee who napped at work every day for 3 hours - everdev
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/california-dmv-employee-napped-every-193200185.html
======
djrogers
FTA: “The unnamed data operator will reportedly not be disciplined because the
infractions weren't documented properly”

That pretty much says everything you need to know about California government
service.

~~~
wildrhythms
I think this has less to do with California's "government service" and more
with general mismanagement. This kind of thing probably happens at every job,
and a competent supervisor would have recognized and corrected this at the
very first infraction.

From the actual article: >The employee’s supervisors failed to discipline her,
despite noting in her performance evaluations that she routinely slept on the
job, the audit said.

[https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/California-DMV-worker-
sl...](https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/California-DMV-worker-
slept-3-hours-a-day-on-the-13101363.php?t=6928e007fb)

~~~
mc32
With this s kind of history of brazen dusregard for your responsibilities,
this person will do this many times over.

If they eant to fire her, they will get their chance sooner or later, all they
have to do is br dilligent.

------
purplezooey
The stuff that happens in the private sector is far more f'd up than any of
these anecdotes we love to talk about in government.

~~~
reustle
But I'm not paying for those

------
RickJWagner
This is why government jobs are not the answer.

~~~
jonny_eh
Yahoo News doesn't cover cases of lazy private sector employees.

